# Lightning.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A couple of pictures (not mine) of Tuesday night's storm over the river Tay.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Wowzers!

Lovely to see dear old Perth again. I used to go there practically every week on my day off when I worked in Pitlochry. Haven't been there for nearly 30 years!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

AVO said:


> Haven't been there for nearly 30 years!


 It's a bit sad now. The high street is full of empty shops. I still love the place though, and wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I have always had a huge soft spot for Perth, no real reason other than it is just a really nice place to be.

I am very familiar and fond of that particular view, as for lightning, didn't see a thing, sunbathing until 8pm when the sun finally went down.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

video I took .. one of many :thumbs_up:










https://i.imgur.com/OVwcWsN.mp4


----------

